# Peeled Sunflower seeds ?



## Gabi (May 21, 2016)

I'm going to try and train my cockatiel, however he doesn't really care about treats. He seems to eat millet spray but only when it's lying around, doesn't take it from my hand. 

I've read that cockatiels love sunflowers seeds, but since my Chicken is only around 11 weeks old he doesn't seem to be able to really open them. Is it safe to offer them peeled sunflower seeds as a treat, but only when training ? 

Thanks!! :grey tiel:


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Yes that's fine, my young one prefers hulled sunflower seeds too  good luck!


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

My bird is a year old, but it sometimes has trouble cracking the seehd, too. So I open the seed for it, and Honey eats it. Its perfectly safe. The only hitch is that the bird might not be able to recognize the seed. So cracking it front of the bird will help in this issue. Good luck in the training process! It can be really frustrating. But don't get frustrated. Again, Good luck!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Nimra said:


> My bird is a year old, but it sometimes has trouble cracking the seehd, too. So I open the seed for it, and Honey eats it. Its perfectly safe. The only hitch is that the bird might not be able to recognize the seed. So cracking it front of the bird will help in this issue. Good luck in the training process! It can be really frustrating. But don't get frustrated. Again, Good luck!


Honestly, I don't know about that. I think a better option would be to start off with smaller seeds, and build them up on the normal size. 

Pre-opened is fine, but I wouldn't feed them that only. They need to learn how to open their own seeds. I'm afraid they'd just be lazy and expect opened seeds all the time.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

To the OP, you can use the opened ones. Your bird is still young. I recommend having some millet on the cage floor to encourage him to eat. It sounds like he recently weened.


----------

